# Having a Holiday craft sale in my building



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2021)

*Many of the seniors here in my building are rather crafty and talented, so in a couple weeks we are having a Holiday Craft Sale here in our community room.  I think it will be fun.  I am not talented that way...but I  have a Print Artist program on my laptop, so I have been tasked with making the signs. Made one a couple months ago, looking for crafters to book a table (no charge to them, of course) with info on date and who to contact to reserve a table.
Now I was asked to make a Welcome sign for the entry door to the room...plus a "Please use other door" sign for the second entrance to the room.  I am also going to hang out to give breaks or help to any of the crafters.*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

That sounds like fun, Marie. 
And would be interesting to see the different items, and the people, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2021)

Sounds like your sign making ability is a great way to meet and mingle with the folks in your building.

Let me know when they ask you to make the sign for the bake sale!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Have fun @Marie5656 

We have  large craft sales  at my  apartment complex  every Spring  &  Fall.   
They  open up the Community Center for all the crafters to sell their creations ..   Sone very talented people!

I try to stay away though,    because I know that I will buy something that I  really don't need ...


----------



## Remy (Sep 17, 2021)

Sounds so nice. The annual craft sale at the fair grounds here has been cancelled many times in the last years. It had shrunk from two buildings to one but was still fun.  First they couldn't find someone to manage it. Fires, covid. I'd love to go to a craft sale.

And you are certainly contributing.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 17, 2021)

*I am planning one thing to sell. Not a craft item, but a friend self published a cookbook, selling it through Amazon.   So, I asked the lady organizing the sale if I could get some copies and sell them during the sale. She said fine.   
I am not asking more than my friends cover price, but it will definately help her out.  Already had some of the people here ask be to order copies for them, which I got and already got their money.  That gave me the idea to get more to put out for the sale, and to keep a couple to give as Christmas gifts*


----------

